# Saddle sores



## Wangythewombat (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone get them???


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I get an abrasion when I wear my Castelli bibs on longer rides. Some pre ride Assos chamois cream usually takes care of it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A fun and informative read:
Saddle Sores – A Pain In The Arse | Cycling Tips


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Gold Bond 
Ultimate 
Healing with aloe 
This stuff really works for me


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Its usually a function of saddle and chamois. Sugoi RS or RSE shorts/bibs have a thicker pad which can help - and help a lot to some people (like me and I'm a male). Chamois cream is also recommended, although saddle selection and shorts likely have more impact on the health of your buns in the vicinity of the sit bones. Nevertheless, pick a good cream like the Gold Bond mentioned above or even something with petroleum jelly in it. PJ is harder to get out although I've never had any trouble washing it out. It will provide greater lubrication than just about any modern lotion type chamois cream. I would recommend this approach until you have been able to selectively mitigate the culprit (maybe a different saddle, shorts, etc). Bag Balm is one such product and its relatively cheap at the drug store. And be liberal applying it.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

You might consider a different saddle. I just got a new Pinarello a couple weeks ago. We've had so much rain around Seattle, today was only my 4th ride on it. It came with what I suppose is probably a good saddle, a Most Oscelot. But it's just not comfortable enough for me.

I've been spoiled by 38 years on a Brooks Professional (now called a Team Pro.) I tried to give that plastic saddle a chance but the problem with plastic is that however it feels right now, it's never getting better. Genuine leather conforms to your shape. Also, the Brooks has nice skirts down the sides. On the Most, it feels like I'm getting pinched by side of the saddle on the inside of my right thigh on the upstroke.

The Brooks saddles aren't cheap but for me, how long I can stay in the saddle depends a lot on the saddle. I ordered my new Team Pro this weekend and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> I just got a new Pinarello a couple weeks ago.


Wow. Got any pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

il sogno said:


> Wow. Got any pics? :thumbsup:


Yes, finally! I've just started a new thread with a link to my Photobucket album at http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/my-new-pinarello-paris-275683.html.


----------



## Wangythewombat (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers to a question I never posted. I just asked if you get them, not what to do to get rid of them. Been through it all. Wanted to know if I was in the minority or not


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Wangythewombat said:


> Thanks for all the answers to a question I never posted. I just asked if you get them, not what to do to get rid of them.


Apologies for trying to be helpful. It's important that no good deed should ever go unpunished.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Word. Gee, that's one heck of an introduction.

Saddle sores. The word is usually misused to refer to chafed, sore, or tender spots in the crotch area produced by extended riding, but a saddle sore is really an infected follicle. Will be a little more zit-like (not to be gross) and can easily be a serious enough infection to require antibiotics. Lance Armstrong got one during one of his TdF's and spent a ton of riding time out of the saddle because of it. 

Since you don't want to here about treatment, here's some prevention advice. Good quality clean shorts EVERY time. Worn commando, and snug enough not to move around. A properly fitted and leveled saddle. Out of the shorts and washed up fairly promptly after getting off the bike.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

JayTee said:


> Saddle sores. The word is usually misused to refer to chafed, sore, or tender spots in the crotch area produced by extended riding, but a saddle sore is really an infected follicle.


I'm sure you're right about the infection site being a follicle, though I've never been able to see the few I ever got. But if you get one, my experience is that it's usually a pinch area. If you let one get started, they're hard to get rid of if you're back out there every day aggravating the same problem. So it's important to catch them early and treat with antibiotic ointment.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Bah, maybe its because yoiu don't wash your shorts after every ride. Talk about dirty. THat will surely get you more problems.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

evs said:


> Talk about dirty.


Pretty unnecessary.

I've been bicycling about 50 years. If you do it long enough, sooner or later you'll probably pick up a saddle sore. I've had maybe two? But since they tend to be in places you can't see, it's easy to ignore them until they're really festering. Then it's hard to get them to heal because you're going to keep mechanically aggravating the wound if you keep riding.

So pay attention. If you think you've got one that might be starting, treat it while it's just a minor irritation.


----------



## Wangythewombat (Mar 10, 2012)

EVs that was quite rude. We are not on the forum for that. Interesting that women will not talk about problems we get in the 'tissue' area, even tho I am sure they are quite common. More than washing shorts EVs. If you haven't had one, count yourself lucky.
I agree Nicole, easy to ignore till they fester. No-one would talk about them but what made me ask was someone asked me in a womens cycling group one night if I had ever had one. The other cyclist was so relieved whenI said yes, it brought a normalacy to the situation. I have had to find out the hard way that there are many causes and many solutions.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Yes, finally! I've just started a new thread with a link to my Photobucket album at http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/my-new-pinarello-paris-275683.html.


Nice!


----------



## mayrhys (Oct 24, 2012)

chamois cream changed my life.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I like Mad Alchemy. The LaFemme smells nice...all non toxic ingredients. They also make some great embrocation for chilly days.
Although truth to tell, I have never had a saddle sore. (knock on wood)


----------

